# New Humorous Names For Assisted Living Places



## fmdog44 (May 18, 2018)

Assisted living is a smoothed over term for "The Ain't Got Long To Go Inn". Please add you ideas on new more appropriate names for these places.
Examples: Last Call Resort, The Adios Inn,  The Don't Bother Unpacking Motel.


----------



## jujube (May 18, 2018)

Not a made-up name, but we did come across one some years back called "The Whispering Pines Retirement Home and Miniature Golf Course".  Honest.  Keeps 'em busy, I guess.

I guess I'd go with the "One Step Closer Cabanas" or "The Happy Hunting Grounds Hotel".   Could have religion-based retirement homes like the "Garden of Allah Adult Living Facility" or the "Hare Krishna Kabins".  For old hippies, there would be the "Medical Cannabis Commune".   You could have a nutritional-oriented retirement home for old Republicans called "Make America Eat Again".


----------



## Manatee (May 18, 2018)

Geezer Ghetto.


----------



## Kitties (May 22, 2018)

Jay Leno would do a segment about good and bad names: Bed Bath and Beyond. Good name for a home store. Bad name for a retirement community.


----------



## Timetrvlr (May 23, 2018)

Wobblers Rest


----------



## Lara (May 25, 2018)

Kitties said:


> Jay Leno would do a segment about good and bad names: Bed Bath and Beyond. Good name for a home store. Bad name for a retirement community.


Along that thought process (but I'm not as funny as JayLeno) :

Land's End...good name for an Outdoor Clothing & Camping Gear catalog. Bad name for a Retirement Community.

Pep Boys...good name for AutoRepair store...bad name for a Rest Home.
`


----------



## Ferocious (May 25, 2018)

'The Last Old Farts Saloon' has a certain ring to it don't you think?


----------



## Ferocious (May 26, 2018)

........or, perhaps......'The Poppin' y' Clogs Fun Centre'


----------



## Ruthanne (May 26, 2018)

'Place to Be Called Home'


----------



## Ferocious (May 27, 2018)

another......    'Don't go to sleep whatever you do, Care Home'


----------



## Ferocious (May 27, 2018)

or........    'Say Hello To The Angels Clubhouse'


----------



## Pappy (May 27, 2018)

Bedpan Alley
Catheter Flats
Please Cut My Toenails Place
Severely Diminished Quality of Life Estates
Thanks A Lot, Kids! Villas


----------



## NancyNGA (May 27, 2018)

The Yoosta Could Lodge


----------



## jujube (May 27, 2018)

How about the Willy Makit Memorial Incontinence Ward, next door to the Betty Won't Memorial Custodian's Closet.


----------



## Ferocious (May 28, 2018)

'Last Goodbye Snuff-It Club'


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 5, 2018)

Retirement home for just the gents: The Happy Pappy Retirement Home.


----------



## jujube (Aug 5, 2018)

How's about:

Where's My Glasses? Glen
Verkempt Villas
Altercocker Acres


----------



## debodun (Aug 13, 2019)

Al Zimer's Rest Home


----------



## Llynn (Aug 13, 2019)

Actual place ...  The Denture Cup


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 13, 2019)

Hotel California.. 
~where you can check out but never leave~


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 13, 2019)

Last lyrics to *Hotel California *comes to mind....

Last thing I remember
 I was running for the door
 I had to find the passage back to the place I was before
 "Relax," said the night man
 "We are programmed to receive
 You can check-out any time you like
 But you can never leave!"

Well, crap
I see Davey got the jump on me


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 13, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Last lyrics to *Hotel California *comes to mind....
> 
> Last thing I remember
> I was running for the door
> ...



Yup Gary, we're on the same thought..


----------

